# Another FB Page Stealing Pics and My Vent



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Okay there is yet another Facebook page "pit bull person" that is stealing pictures of dogs and posting them on their page, mine included.

Click *here *to view the page if you want to see if your dog is on there. So far I have found Shox, GR CH Titan from Diamond State, CH MBBP's Rocky, KG's dog Dosia, and then some people arguing abut a chain on a pic of Peterson's Sherman Tank that died 10 years ago. This person did not get permission from me, Lori, DJ, or KG to post those pics and normally I wouldn't have such a problem with it; however, I feel it is disrespectful to post pictures of dogs who are well known, titled etc and not give credit where credit is due. Furthermore, with the exception of Dosia the rest aren't even pit bulls. Freakin' ridiculous. Anyway, my second gripe is that the picture they used was of Brayden and Shox and Brayden was playing gorilla hunter and pointing a plastic gun at Shox..... The comments from people were asinine:
Tabitha Chilton Seriously what's to like about that pic.???????? U like the fact a kid is holdin a toy gun at the dog u ppl make me sick that like this pic......
Andres C Gomez Jr That kid might be asking for a bite he don't want if he pulls that trigger!!!
Tracey Jones ... Real nice... Rethink what you're posting
Nathan Mcwee Nothing to like about that
Mya Andrews pour pup. (hey Mya you're a dumb ass WTF is a pour pup?)

Kamerin McCall thts mean



> My response: First, this is my son and my dog and this picture was posted without my permission on this page. TAKE IT DOWN. Second, to all of you people who have a problem with a 5 year old using his imagination to play with gorilla hunter with his dog then I feel sorry for you! WTF has this world come to that a little boy can't play pretend with a plastic gun. GTFO it!!! To whoever runs this page you need to stop stealing pictures of people's dog and posting it on your "pit bull" page (the dog in the picture is an ABKC Champion American Bully not a pit bull, special child) without their permission. I would have had no problem with it if you had contacted me; however, you didn't SO TAKE IT DOWN. Please.


Here is the pic... It was a Kodak moment in my opinion and if you knew the imagination my son has then you'd understand why. Seriously though.... It is a damn shame people can't even take pictures of their children playing and using their imaginations anymore in this world without people acting like a felony was committed. It is clearly a plastic toy gun but in their eyes it might as well be the real thing and I find that disheartening and downright stupid.

Okay that is my vent but I was wondering what y'alls reaction to the photo was. 










Link to pic:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=227589794046831&set=a.197819130357231.47734.197730707032740&type=1&theater¬if_t=like


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, honestly, I can see why some people would find it offensive. I'm not offended and I know that's your kid and to you it's cute, and that's how little boys play. It is a bit in bad taste. But the way I look at it is that is a family photo and whoever stole it and posted it had no right to do that and people who really had no business seeing the photo in the first place took it the wrong way, like maybe it was supposed to be tough or something. If I saw it and didn't have your side of the story on it maybe I would have taken it that way. I don't really blame anyone for misinterpreting the photo I blame the person who stole it.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont see how anyone could take offense to that picture.... Come on its a little kid using his imagination... Those comments are just ridiculous.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> Well, honestly, I can see why some people would find it offensive. I'm not offended and I know that's your kid and to you it's cute, and that's how little boys play. It is a bit in bad taste. But the way I look at it is that is a family photo and whoever stole it and posted it had no right to do that and people who really had no business seeing the photo in the first place took it the wrong way, like maybe it was supposed to be tough or something. If I saw it and didn't have your side of the story on it maybe I would have taken it that way. I don't really blame anyone for misinterpreting the photo I blame the person who stole it.


You are actually looking at the picture aren't you? You do see that it is a 5-year-old and a 6 month old puppy that is calmly standing there and not even paying my son any attention because he was more interested in stalking the birds that harass him everyday in the yard.

That's your opinion but that is exactly what is wrong with America today. I don't know how old you are but when I was growing up kids did this kind of pretend play and nobody ever gave it a second thought. I could understand if the dog looked agitated or threatened in any way but it is evident he is content.

Perhaps I should stop playing cops and robbers with my 5 year old. Oh the uproar society would have if the pictures of him "putting me under arrest" with handcuffs and a cap gun were to get out.

It really just baffles me that anybody would think anything other than this is just a little boy playing with his dog. Damn shame because please believe the thought never ever crossed my mind until this.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidandluna said:


> I dont see how anyone could take offense to that picture.... Come on its a little kid using his imagination... Those comments are just ridiculous.


It is ludicrous and very disheartening knowing that the days of cops, robbers, toy guns, and imaginations can't ever be utilized without scrutiny and speculation of harm or wrong doing.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone who takes this as offensive should be... Well can't say it in open forum as it is truly offensive. Damn peta loving prissy backass little you know whats..


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> You are actually looking at the picture aren't you? You do see that it is a 5-year-old and a 6 month old puppy that is calmly standing there and not even paying my son any attention because he was more interested in stalking the birds that harass him everyday in the yard.
> 
> That's your opinion but that is exactly what is wrong with America today. I don't know how old you are but when I was growing up kids did this kind of pretend play and nobody ever gave it a second thought. I could understand if the dog looked agitated or threatened in any way but it is evident he is content.
> 
> ...


It is just my opinion, you asked for reactions just giving you mine. I'm only 24. But I was trying to explain that with nothing to go on but the photo people will have their own interpretations... I only saw the picture after reading about how it was a photo of your son playing with your dog so I already knew the situation behind it so I have no problem with the picture. But if I had just linked to the page from my own facebook or something I may have thought differently. Maybe back in the day kids could play like that and no one thinks twice but right now with pit bulls being a pretty hot topic on both sides people will jump to conclusions they may not have before.

Just my opinion...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Anyone who takes this as offensive should be... Well can't say it in open forum as it is truly offensive. Damn peta loving prissy backass little you know whats..


You know it! Sensitive ass panty waists.... Wait til they see Bobo handcuffed to the chair while he is asleep courtesy of the Hurricane. He is fascinated with handcuffs and putting people in jail and I told him thats cool as long as he stays on the right side of the jail lol

Ah, I knew you'd get it KM. Glad some of us still haven't gone fur mommy soft and sensitive like the rest of the world.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

This is what the government wants though, they want to criminalize anyone who owns a gun, so much so that a little kid cant play with a toy gun without there being an uproar. I could see this picture on CNN in a few days with piers redcoat Morgan saying gun owners are training their kids how to train evil attack pitbulls with guns.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

davidandluna said:


> This is what the government wants though, they want to criminalize anyone who owns a gun, so much so that a little kid cant play with a toy gun without there being an uproar. I could see this picture on CNN in a few days with piers redcoat Morgan saying gun owners are training their kids how to train evil attack pitbulls with guns.


Those people are bat shit crazy. I'ma keep being a normal person over and encourage my son to do normal kid stuff as I've always done and anyone who has a problem with it can certainly open up that can of worms. I got a new can opener I've been dying to use. Man I feel sorry for this generation. I had a bangin' imagination as a child and I love that my son does too but society is whack!


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

It's just too bad that there have been so many shootings and dog attacks that people have started reacting this way even to a kid just being a kid with his dog.


----------



## davidandluna (Oct 18, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Those people are bat shit crazy. I'ma keep being a normal person over and encourage my son to do normal kid stuff as I've always done and anyone who has a problem with it can certainly open up that can of worms. I got a new can opener I've been dying to use. Man I feel sorry for this generation. I had a bangin' imagination as a child and I love that my son does too but society is whack!


Yeah, I'm not having kids until I move out of California... atleast out of the city and suburbs. The way things are going soon you'll be getting dirty looks for having your kids outside without reflective vests and Safety helmets on. We used to have airsoft wars all over our neighborhood when we were kids, now you'd have the cops called on you in a heartbeat and probably get shot, and the Police officer would be glorified all over the News... Hero cop shoots terrorist child bearing toy assault weapon dead infront of his own house. This country is going down the  'er


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I think you posted this before didn't you? I thought it was cute! There's just too many people who freak out over everything and anything. Like a little boy playing a game.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

theres nuthin rong w/that pic period.i dont care how old u r .i cant do the multi quote thang but sarah u need to think bac to your previous rguments.she said it not a pit bull but u attached it to (n 2 posts to shootings and dog attacks) so go bac to some of your other post and u'll c what we mean by callin your dog what it is .this is a classic example.anyone that nterprts that pic 4 anything pther than what is it needs to get the hell out from n front of whoopie goldberg all all the other people that jus want to stir the shit jus to hear r see what they say and how many people r affected by ii cause some idiots really believe those shit spouts.open forum r not this kinda bleedn heart crap needs to stop.i try to keep it lite but this really binds my cheese.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

good job on busting them out. That is crappy. 
This is why it is important to be careful online.
This is why I deleted fb, and am actually starting to dis- like social places.
I guess a safe rule, if anything is posted on the world wide web, anyone with a pc can c&p. Is there a way to encode your pics with a virus, that way if someone pirates it, they get burnt up before re-posting it?? 
internet=security breach plain and simple.

Picture is fine.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I seriously flew off the handle when I saw a pic of Marley on there. That is seriously disrespectful to seal pics of my dog that I'm not even over loosing yet. This shit is seriously getting frustrating.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not following you, welder. I said dog attacks not pit bull attacks. I just said why I thought people would take it wrong. I said several times I have no issue with the photo. Not trying to get anyone riled up just giving my point of view on what the OTHER people might have been thinking. That's not how I feel about it at all. Maybe I'm reading your post wrong, I'm not sure.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

they got Odin too! ive never gotten his pic stolen yet lol! but it is a cute shot.  however, it was taken by a paid photographer and it is mine! so i filed for copyright infringement  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...7032740.-2207520000.1365084593&type=3&theater


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't had an issue with Cain's getting stolen thank goodness.

Side note:I love that pic of Odin lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> I haven't had an issue with Cain's getting stolen thank goodness.
> 
> Side note:I love that pic of Odin lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah this is the first one i've seen of my boy, i guess he wasnt cute enough till now. LOL and thank u!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

forget it sarah.ques.when yall post pics on her aint they a way to bloc it some how.lik once u put it her no1 can c and p it? i shore as hell dont no. jus curious.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am thinking that these pictures were all taken from the KTBBF page (and SCREW that page those people are whack but we'll save that for another day); however, there were captions with dog's names or to describe said dog and picture and this person is just posting them up with little hearts and tagging her friends saying I want. It doesn't bother me so much that it was used but the fact that girl is just taking random pictures of bullies, pit bulls, pet bulls etc and advertising them as "pit bulls" and y'all know how ignorant people can be on the outside. Once those pictures were posted on KTBBF then millions of people saw them and probably shared them so we gotta remember that; however, I think it is tacky for people to start a page and post random dogs and pictures without giving credit or trying to educate. Huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am thinking that these pictures were all taken from the KTBBF page (and SCREW that page those people are whack but we'll save that for another day); however, there were captions with dog's names or to describe said dog and picture and this person is just posting them up with little hearts and tagging her friends saying I want. It doesn't bother me so much that it was used but the fact that girl is just taking random pictures of bullies, pit bulls, pet bulls etc and advertising them as "pit bulls" and y'all know how ignorant people can be on the outside. Once those pictures were posted on KTBBF then millions of people saw them and probably shared them so we gotta remember that; however, I think it is tacky for people to start a page and post random dogs and pictures without giving credit or trying to educate. Huge pet peeve of mine.


oh yeah i hear ya! a few of us from here started a page (very small amount of likes) but if we dont know the owner we write "owner unknown" and have agreed that if asked we will take it down, no questions asked...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am thinking that these pictures were all taken from the KTBBF page (and SCREW that page those people are whack but we'll save that for another day); however, there were captions with dog's names or to describe said dog and picture and this person is just posting them up with little hearts and tagging her friends saying I want. It doesn't bother me so much that it was used but the fact that girl is just taking random pictures of bullies, pit bulls, pet bulls etc and advertising them as "pit bulls" and y'all know how ignorant people can be on the outside. Once those pictures were posted on KTBBF then millions of people saw them and probably shared them so we gotta remember that; however, I think it is tacky for people to start a page and post random dogs and pictures without giving credit or trying to educate. Huge pet peeve of mine.


Still though. When you share a pic it still has the original post with caption when you click it. So the info is there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Still though. When you share a pic it still has the original post with caption when you click it. So the info is there.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This girl straight right clicking and saving and reposting as her own.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> This girl straight right clicking and saving and reposting as her own.


Exactly! And I haven't seen her respond to anything on the pictures either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

am i allowed to say this: ARE YOU SHITTING ME?????????????? let me know because if i aint i wont say it.
what in the world would've been said if they saw how i grew up, if thats the bad-ass long range water gun, if one of my friends was over we'd be aiming them at each other!!!!!!!!!!!! bet they would have a field day with that kind of picture. and so what if he was gonna squirt he dog, he would be learning tolerance. 

sorry bout that just kind of struck me wrong.

plus i tried to get a picture from my face book page to post over here and it wouldnt do it.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Trying to read this whole post but I went and checked out the fb page. Yes it is annoying that the owner of the page is basically just stealing people's cute/funny photos and posting them but honestly, if people don't want their photos stolen then do not post them on a public forum or the INTERNET period! It sucks I know, and in no way am I saying what people like this guy are doing is right, but if you post a photo of your dog, your car, your life, ANYTHING, be prepared to know that it is open to the public. I didn't see my Luna on there thank god. To the OP, I think you went the right route by emailing the owner of the page and asking him/her to take it down. That's really all you can do...unless you find out where they live (but that's just the way my mind works:snap


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually @Lauren1.... when I looked up my copyright infringement from the report button I saw an option for 'picture of my child that is a minor' so u should be able to get FB to remove it for u!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

This isn't the first time I've seen this pic. I actually commented on it on KTBBF. I think it's frikken ludicrous, asinine, rifrikkendiculous, etc, etc... That ANYBODY got offended over a picture of a CHILD PLAYING WITH HIS DOG. Hell when I was a kid I used to shoot my dog with those sticky rubber darts all the time. He loved it. He would try to catch them with his mouth. I used to shoot my cousins with pellet guns... People these days are so over sensitized to crap. Put your big girl panties on and deal with it. We used to be able to say "I'm gonna kill you" in school and it just meant tag your it and was cool. Now if you say anything of the sort it's suspension or expulsion. I don't care what people ruin but the need to leave kids and dogs alone. A kid should be able to play with their dog. It's been that way for ages. Kids and dogs hand in hand. Lets not let it be anything more than what it is. PLAYING. Hell I'm just glad to see a kid outside and not having his nose stuck up the tv playing a game with REAL violence.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luna-Blue said:


> Trying to read this whole post but I went and checked out the fb page. Yes it is annoying that the owner of the page is basically just stealing people's cute/funny photos and posting them but honestly, if people don't want their photos stolen then do not post them on a public forum or the INTERNET period! It sucks I know, and in no way am I saying what people like this guy are doing is right, but if you post a photo of your dog, your car, your life, ANYTHING, be prepared to know that it is open to the public.


Everything posted on this forum is under a copyright and IS NOT allowed to be used elsewhere. It is not open to the public just because they can see it.

If you leave your front door unlocked does that give people the right to go inside your house? No it doesn't. Saying you shouldn't post pictures online if you don't want them stolen is the same thing. These are YOUR (OURS if posted here) images and do not belong to the public. It is also illegal to post photos of minors without the parents permission.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

They took this picture of mine and were just letting people berate me as a dog owner. Because apparently from one picture they KNOW that I leave my dog chained up all the time, YES they used the word chain when clearly its a cable. And I never feed her the 3 1/2 cups a day she gets. Oh and thats a heavy chain... pshshh. And she has a sad look, when in reality its a look of focus. At least on KTBBF they regulate the ignorance. Here they just let people say I fight my dog and a bunch of other horse shit.

But, filed for Copyright infringement and it was taken down less than 24hours later.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

People are so on edge these days and are not happy with anything ever. They find things to pick on in every picture, could have been a flower in his hands and you would have nature freaks crying he killed flowers , SERIOUS they need to get over it. Kids spend so much time these days playing video games and sitting on their asses watching TV getting obese. people forget what it looks like when kids play using their IMAGINATION. These people are morons and I see nothing abusive or wrong with the picture , maybe the difference of people who HAVE kids and those who dont. If the gun was shoved on the dog and the dog looked panic striken or scared then maybe id have a different view, you can clearly see both are just playing , shox looks like he may fall asleep lol... I do know though these days anything we post on the web is fair game to show up anywhere. They should remove it and they should have had the sense to ask your permission but im at the conclusion majority of the population lacks common sense and courtesy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just got my reply from FB they took down my pic  not the page but FB themselves.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaydeon Kyle (Dec 1, 2012)

Ever want to fret over the future of mankind? Read some user comments on YouTube and Facebook!

No kidding, man. Just take all that with a grain of salt. They don't feed your dogs, so who cares what they think? (Good advice given to me on the street yesterday and my pup was losing his mind over passing dogs. I guess the same goes for strangers' thoughts on the interwebz. Haha.)


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Everything posted on this forum is under a copyright and IS NOT allowed to be used elsewhere. It is not open to the public just because they can see it.
> 
> If you leave your front door unlocked does that give people the right to go inside your house? No it doesn't. Saying you shouldn't post pictures online if you don't want them stolen is the same thing. These are YOUR (OURS if posted here) images and do not belong to the public. It is also illegal to post photos of minors without the parents permission.


Let's talk reality here though...it's common sense, if you post a photo online REGARDLESS of location/copyright etc. it will be copied/used for other purposes/downloaded etc

Again, not saying it's right BUT IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN. Knowing this, you are responsible for what you post! You guy's can't possibly be surprised that this is happening everyday  How long has the internet been out again?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ugh...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Just got my reply from FB they took down my pic  not the page but FB themselves.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good for you!

I guess I don't see all on my phone. Bc I couldn't find yours until you posted the link

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I guess I don't see all on my phone. Bc I couldn't find yours until you posted the link
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah I didn't see it till I got home either... but its gone now. So I suggest if u see ur dog there, to do the same thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm only offended because the "pour" dog looks so bored. Seriously, don't you ever do anything to give your animals enrichment? Jeez? Just turn a kid and a dog loose to play together. What is wrong with you???

If y'all can't tell I'm being facetious, check your head.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

The problem is people are content with being stupid. 
All I see when I look at that picture is a kid playing with his best friend. It's adults that apply all that nonsense to the picture. Kids don't think like that.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Luna-Blue said:


> Let's talk reality here though...it's common sense, if you post a photo online REGARDLESS of location/copyright etc. it will be copied/used for other purposes/downloaded etc
> 
> Again, not saying it's right BUT IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN. Knowing this, you are responsible for what you post! You guy's can't possibly be surprised that this is happening everyday  How long has the internet been out again?


I don't think anyone was surprised or naive to the fact that it happens. But when it does happen what makes you think we should just roll over and ignore it? No we handle it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Luna-Blue said:


> Trying to read this whole post but I went and checked out the fb page. Yes it is annoying that the owner of the page is basically just stealing people's cute/funny photos and posting them but honestly, if people don't want their photos stolen then do not post them on a public forum or the INTERNET period! It sucks I know, and in no way am I saying what people like this guy are doing is right, but if you post a photo of your dog, your car, your life, ANYTHING, be prepared to know that it is open to the public. I didn't see my Luna on there thank god. To the OP, I think you went the right route by emailing the owner of the page and asking him/her to take it down. That's really all you can do...unless you find out where they live (but that's just the way my mind works:snap


That really isn't the issue. The ignorant comments regarding a 5 yr old and his dog is more the issue...I told her to take it down and she ignored it; furthermore, she is spreading false information by posting any dog at random and calling her page pit bull whatever.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I filed a copyright infringement child privacy rights violation, Lauren. Took me forever to find it but thanks for letting me know there was that option. Much appreciated.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I'm only offended because the "pour" dog looks so bored. Seriously, don't you ever do anything to give your animals enrichment? Jeez? Just turn a kid and a dog loose to play together. What is wrong with you???
> 
> If y'all can't tell I'm being facetious, check your head.


lol Lindsay... the "pour dog" amused me as well.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I filed a copyright infringement child privacy rights violation, Lauren. Took me forever to find it but thanks for letting me know there was that option. Much appreciated.


oh ur welcome! and yeah they hid it very well  stupid facebook!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad they took it Down. This is the second time this picture been "attacked " by pansies behind a keyboard. Sooo messed up. And people should be able to share and not worry. There is a share for a reason. Facebook really should give he option to not allow downloads if you don't want. I know there are ways around that but seriously if they are so stupid to call a dog a pit bull when it isn't my guess is they wouldn't know how lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

saw on tv where a lot of the issues that kids are having, is because their not allowed to be kids.
where if you let a room full of kids play, they can work out where each one falls in the social scale. thats just different personalities type.
not that either is good or bad, just different.
if they would let the kids be kids, you would see a different generation come up.


----------



## PitLvr (Feb 20, 2013)

Aloha~

I haven't read through all the postings here yet I just wanted to jump ahead (and then go back and finish) bc, yes... that's ridiculous, IMHO. 

Would be a different story, IF the dog was tied (and being aggressive), IF the kids were antagonistic, IF... But that's not the case here at all.

LOL I'm not even sure the dog even gives a 'care' what's going on over there with your kid(s). 

Now about the pic stealing? That's messed up (gotta borrow other ppl's pics of well trained, fit dogs (cute dogs, or whatever)? pathetic). I do believe there is a way to "report" unauthorized &/or copy written photos. Enough stealing and reports they may get the boot from FB.

*Make sure not to take pics of your daughters holding Barbie's over your dogs backs wanting to play/ take "pony rides"... good lawd I can't imagine the inane comments that would evoke.

aloha~


----------



## PitLvr (Feb 20, 2013)

welder said:


> theres nuthin rong w/that pic period.i dont care how old u r .i cant do the multi quote thang but sarah u need to think bac to your previous rguments.she said it not a pit bull but u attached it to (n 2 posts to shootings and dog attacks) so go bac to some of your other post and u'll c what we mean by callin your dog what it is .this is a classic example.anyone that nterprts that pic 4 anything pther than what is it needs to get the hell out from n front of whoopie goldberg all all the other people that jus want to stir the shit jus to hear r see what they say and how many people r affected by ii cause some idiots really believe those shit spouts.open forum r not this kinda bleedn heart crap needs to stop.i try to keep it lite but this really binds my cheese.


:goodpost:

LOLOLO @ "binds my cheese"... very eloquently put my friend! I totally agree!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay Lauren they took it down . They took the pic of Marley and Dosia down too. Fuckers. I know they took it from here cause that was a pic I made for the summer fun contest and its never been posted anywhere else. Not even on FB.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I have become more and more disappointed in the majority of my American brother and sister. You can read their stupid post on a fantastic photo of a boy playing with his dog. I'm getting so tired of these weak whiny little Thunder C#%&* in our society, Makes me want to puke! It is quickly become my goal in life to offend or humiliate this type of person. To Hell with them! :stick:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

so it was brought to my attention that this damn page reposted Odin's pic after i had it removed for copyright infringement. ..... i just filed again.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4.197730707032740&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

That is ridiculous! I need to check for Cain to make sure he hasn't been plastered up. Sucks that they did that AGAIN without asking you. It's not hard to send a message saying "could I post your picture on my page?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> That is ridiculous! I need to check for Cain to make sure he hasn't been plastered up. Sucks that they did that AGAIN without asking you. It's not hard to send a message saying "could I post your picture on my page?"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't seen Cain. I liked the page so I could see if they posted any of mine. Turns out mine aren't as special as Odin is LOL!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> That is ridiculous! I need to check for Cain to make sure he hasn't been plastered up. Sucks that they did that AGAIN without asking you. It's not hard to send a message saying "could I post your picture on my page?"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


exactly. i honestly wouldnt mind sharing Odins pics since i do it here so often, its the asking part....


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea I'm the same way. I don't mind as long as you ask and state he's mine.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I am so tired of having to be concerned with being "politically correct". What has happened to this country that an innocent child playing a fantasy game in his own backyard becomes controversial? The picture is not only fine but perfectly NORMAL. To me what is offensive is that this photo is even a topic of discussion. 

Lauren asked for our opinion and mine is that I'm happy to see the young boy outside playing instead of sitting in the house glued to the TV. Playing with a toy gun is perfectly fine and pointing at a pretend Lion, Monster or Alien or whatever creative fantasy creature just shows a healthy imagination. 

As a child I played with toy guns, my children played with toy guns and my grandchildren play with toy guns. You ought to see us in the pool with our array of blaster water guns. I know----criminal. Give me a frickin' break. 

Joe


----------



## mitty18 (Apr 6, 2013)

That is crazy, I'm sorry :-(
I have a five year old son as well and not only does he have a closet full of guns, but he has bought both our dogs a gun of their own so they can 'play' together LOL . It is crazy that people cannot allow children to be children in this world. Guns aren't bad and neither are pitbulls but those two are getting targeted left and right in society today. 
I'll continue to allow my kid to be a kid and if society doesn't like it they don't have to look!! 
As for the pic stealing, that girl is being ridiculous. Why steal pics and tag people talking about how you want and crap? She sounds like a naïve teenaged girl who has some major issues!


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't really see the problem with the picture. My children are, as I type, playing "shoot the alien" with the dog.


----------

